# Water Heater



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

This is killing us. It's either the propane we have a problem getting to work or the electric. Took it back to dealer once and they said the electric and propane water heater works fine. After that visit I have to say that it did work one day on electric but stopped the next (a 2night outing.) Then when I tried to use it on propane I couldn't get that to work. This outing (8 days) it worked fine one day on electric (but hot water didn't last. Only good enough for doing dishes) For some reason it wouldn't get warm again the next day so we Switched it to propane water heat and hot as can be. But had a problem a couple of times trying to get the heater burner going. Fault light came on so I turned on the stove(read that some place). That seemed to do the trick. Propane working fine. 
Any advice for us on how to troubleshoot our hot water issues would be greatly appreciated. Also, how long should the hot water suppose to last for showers? Should we upgrade the water heater?
Many thanks. All of you have been a tremendous source of information and guidance.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The water heater can and will fail to start after changing propane bottles or isolating the bottles during storage or travel. Once the gas line is purged it should not normally have an issue starting. I leave the heater turned on the entire time I am camping and let it cycle as needed.

As for how long the water lasts. The heater should cycle off at about 140 degrees F. This is very hot water and can easily scald, That said the water heater is not designed for end of day 15 minute long spa like heat soak treatments. You will need to shorten your shower routine to getting wet, soap up then rinse. This is the old navy shower and this method has allowed 6 family member to shower with enough hot water.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

do you leave the small switch on the water heater "on" (the outside switch) and also leave the propane switch located on the panel in the camper on "on" (both switched to "on")? If so I thought you can only use one option at a time. Thank you Andy.

quote name='CamperAndy' date='29 July 2013 - 03:00 AM' timestamp='1375084819' post='460769']
The water heater can and will fail to start after changing propane bottles or isolating the bottles during storage or travel. Once the gas line is purged it should not normally have an issue starting. I leave the heater turned on the entire time I am camping and let it cycle as needed.

As for how long the water lasts. The heater should cycle off at about 140 degrees F. This is very hot water and can easily scald, That said the water heater is not designed for end of day 15 minute long spa like heat soak treatments. You will need to shorten your shower routine to getting wet, soap up then rinse. This is the old navy shower and this method has allowed 6 family member to shower with enough hot water.
[/quote]


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

The switch outside should be left on at all times, never turn that switch off. Then turn one or the other (gas-electric) on and leave it on till your packing up to move or head home.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you Robert. I have the same model. I knew about making sure the water tank is full before turning on so I know I didn't do any damage there. I'll use your instructions. Thanks again.

quote name='robertized' date='30 July 2013 - 01:02 PM' timestamp='1375207354' post='460977']
Villui it sounds like during checkout and or service of your water heater that there wasn't anything found wrong with your unit. Your problems could be as simple as a consistent startup and shutdown procedure for using the trailer, and as you asked for a better understanding of how the heater works. A good checklist for these tasks will be your best friend. As the manufacturer warns there must be water in the tank before gas or electric is applied to the water heater. One of the first things I do during setup is connect the available water supply or turn on the onboard water pump and purge all the air out of the lines to insure the water heater is full. The electric element in the heater won't last 30 sec without water surrounding it. Next I turn on the propane and purge the line at the stove, in most of these trailers the furnace and the water heater are located nearby. Hopefully everything was turned off when closing up the trailer for travel or storage. Connect to shore power if you have it and safely start turning things on. These water heaters can take advantage of either gas or electric or both to supply your hot water needs. After going over the Installation and Operation Manual for the Gas/Electric Water Heater I have not found any specific Instructions or Warning stating that you can or cannot use both heat sources at the same time. When the need arises I use both without any problems. 

The gas heat has its own thermostat/high limit reset and so does the electric, they are independent of each other. On the SW6DEL water heater the Gas provides 12,000 BTU of heat and the 120V electric provides 1400 W, used together they make for a faster recovery water heater. We normally get by with electric only. The on/off switch located on the water heater is a service/master switch for use when working on or servicing the unit because you cannot see the switches in the trailer, and anytime you want to make sure the water heater is off, for normal operation this switch is left on. Above are some of the things and procedures I use, I would suggest you read and understand the owner's manual that came with your water heater or ask a locally qualified person. Good Luck. 
[/quote]


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I forgot to ask you. - what do you mean about the 'use both heat sources at the same time'? I believe The switch in trailer only allows one option selected (propane or electric) to be used at a time. I'm not near the trailer so I can't confirm the interior panel configuration right now.

quote name='villui' date='30 July 2013 - 06:22 PM' timestamp='1375226552' post='461017']
Thank you Robert. I have the same model. I knew about making sure the water tank is full before turning on so I know I didn't do any damage there. I'll use your instructions. Thanks again.

quote name='robertized' date='30 July 2013 - 01:02 PM' timestamp='1375207354' post='460977']
Villui it sounds like during checkout and or service of your water heater that there wasn't anything found wrong with your unit. Your problems could be as simple as a consistent startup and shutdown procedure for using the trailer, and as you asked for a better understanding of how the heater works. A good checklist for these tasks will be your best friend. As the manufacturer warns there must be water in the tank before gas or electric is applied to the water heater. One of the first things I do during setup is connect the available water supply or turn on the onboard water pump and purge all the air out of the lines to insure the water heater is full. The electric element in the heater won't last 30 sec without water surrounding it. Next I turn on the propane and purge the line at the stove, in most of these trailers the furnace and the water heater are located nearby. Hopefully everything was turned off when closing up the trailer for travel or storage. Connect to shore power if you have it and safely start turning things on. These water heaters can take advantage of either gas or electric or both to supply your hot water needs. After going over the Installation and Operation Manual for the Gas/Electric Water Heater I have not found any specific Instructions or Warning stating that you can or cannot use both heat sources at the same time. When the need arises I use both without any problems. 

The gas heat has its own thermostat/high limit reset and so does the electric, they are independent of each other. On the SW6DEL water heater the Gas provides 12,000 BTU of heat and the 120V electric provides 1400 W, used together they make for a faster recovery water heater. We normally get by with electric only. The on/off switch located on the water heater is a service/master switch for use when working on or servicing the unit because you cannot see the switches in the trailer, and anytime you want to make sure the water heater is off, for normal operation this switch is left on. Above are some of the things and procedures I use, I would suggest you read and understand the owner's manual that came with your water heater or ask a locally qualified person. Good Luck. 
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I have used both propane and electric at the same time for years, better recovery time.
No issues using both.
Have same propane startup issues, just recycle if the fault light comes on.
Dave


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand now. Thank you for the info and for taking the time to send the pics.



robertized said:


> I forgot to ask you. - what do you mean about the 'use both heat sources at the same time'? I believe The switch in trailer only allows one option selected (propane or electric) to be used at a time. I'm not near the trailer so I can't confirm the interior panel configuration right now.
> 
> villui Here is a pic of my control panel I believe yours should be the same or similar. As you can see in the section for the (WATER HEATER) there are two control switches, the left is labeled (LP GAS) and on the right it is labeled (ELECTRIC). They are completely independent of each other so you can select either one or both. This gives you two sources of heat one inside the tank (ELECTRIC) with its own controls and one outside the tank (LP GAS) with its own controls. They will stop heating once the water reaches the preset temperature, and have a better chance of maintaining hot water during heavy usage. I have not found and warnings, instructions, or literature that states that they can or cannot be used together, so do whatever you think is best for you. Good Luck.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand now. Thank you for the info and for taking the time to send the pics.



robertized said:


> I forgot to ask you. - what do you mean about the 'use both heat sources at the same time'? I believe The switch in trailer only allows one option selected (propane or electric) to be used at a time. I'm not near the trailer so I can't confirm the interior panel configuration right now.
> 
> villui Here is a pic of my control panel I believe yours should be the same or similar. As you can see in the section for the (WATER HEATER) there are two control switches, the left is labeled (LP GAS) and on the right it is labeled (ELECTRIC). They are completely independent of each other so you can select either one or both. This gives you two sources of heat one inside the tank (ELECTRIC) with its own controls and one outside the tank (LP GAS) with its own controls. They will stop heating once the water reaches the preset temperature, and have a better chance of maintaining hot water during heavy usage. I have not found and warnings, instructions, or literature that states that they can or cannot be used together, so do whatever you think is best for you. Good Luck.


----------

